# Kansas and Missouri Cruze Diesel Owners Sound off



## anomalophobe (Sep 27, 2013)

Count me in! I'm in Shawnee, KS (western KC metro) - let's make it a crowd!


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got mine today, but I'm in the Oklahoma City area, so maybe expand it just a tad.


----------



## anomalophobe (Sep 27, 2013)

wes4bass said:


> Just got mine today, but I'm in the Oklahoma City area, so maybe expand it just a tad.


With the diesel, making the trip to or from Kansas City/Oklahoma City is a non-issue:yahoo:


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I am originally FROM Kansas...but now living in illinois


----------



## CCRK MAX (Oct 17, 2013)

Excelsior Springs Mo. Daily driver to Gardner Ks. I've had it one week and still on the 1st tank of fuel from the dealer.


----------

